# Gopro Camera Alternative



## Shimsman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Pretty new to this forum and have lurked for a while, I've been going out a bit lately and have been looking at outfitting my yak with a camera

The Gopro and Sony cams, while really nice, are way out of my price range so i've been looking at this: http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=QC8018
I'ts the 720P IPx8 camera sold at Jaycar stores; the spec looks respectable for the money and i'm giving it serious thought about buying one and finding a way to mount it.
The battery life at max resolution is an hour, which is on par with the entry level gopro so that's a plus, but i can't understand the other specs that well.

My only concerns are whether it will work well for underwater shots, the specs say that in dark conditions, the frame rate will drop; also, mounting it will be a bit of a challenge,
but i think a railblaza or geartrak will probably do the trick.

I'm a bit stuck here, the main questions being: 
is the cam worth it?
what mounting position is most diverse, allowing me to get under/above water shots?
Is there any way to charge it while in the yak?

Not sure if i'm in the right part of the forum, feel free to move this and thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Shimsman (Jan 2, 2013)

That looks really good Tonystott!

How is yours mounted? did you need to drill out the hull or mod it?

Good to know they keep water out, that was a concern that crossed my mind at that price.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't buy one yet, Kogan are about to release their own action cam which will be waterproof, remote control and boasts a 12megapixel cmos camera which is what GoPro has. They will have 2 editions Black and Silver 2.5 hours battery life.
The Black edition has a few extra mounts, windscreen suction cup, handle bar mount and helmet mount 1080P for $139
The Silver Edition is $119
wait for the reviews before you buy but I reckon it will be pretty good.
http://www.kogan.com/au/buy/kogan-full- ... k-edition/
I have been using AEE SD21 Magicam 4.5 hours battery life with the piggyback battery on. which has most of the features as the GoPro Black edition I paid $169 delivered and is bloody awesome!
Here is the Kogan Link $199 atm free delivery.
http://www.kogan.com/au/buy/aee-magicam ... ts-camera/
If you don't need remote control and soon to have waterproof case the Mobius Cam 1080P and 80 min battery life and is about the size of a box of matches, is probably the best supported camera in the market in regards to constant firmware updates constantly tweaking this incredible little camera. 
I have one of these and it is mind blowing how good it is!!! $68 US.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mobius-Actio ... 232c961f6a
Why settle for 720P and only an hour battery?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

SurfanFish said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy one yet, Kogan are about to release their own action cam which will be waterproof, remote control and boasts a 12megapixel cmos camera which is what GoPro has. They will have 2 editions Black and Silver 2.5 hours battery life.
> ...


Yes looks similar but these are 5megapixel the kogan is supposed to be 12 megapixel.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention here is another unreal action cam, no remote but unreal 1080p video!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-HD-1080P ... 1c337e59e5


----------



## Shimsman (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies! The Kogan brand cam looks like a steal, might order up the black edition soon.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

While on the topic of action cams and go pros, has anyone tried the go pro suction cup mount on a kayak ?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

geebz said:


> While on the topic of action cams and go pros, has anyone tried the go pro suction cup mount on a kayak ?


Yep works well on dead flat surface, mind you I don't trust it and tether it none the less.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

bildad said:


> geebz said:
> 
> 
> > While on the topic of action cams and go pros, has anyone tried the go pro suction cup mount on a kayak ?
> ...


So no good on a slightly rounded surface ?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

geebz said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > geebz said:
> ...


I suppose it depends on the suction cup size I don't have a GoPro but I only tried the generic one on the flattest surface, I'll give it a try on different areas and report it back here.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok I tested it out and it does need to be fairly flat however I was surprised that a gentle curve was no problem, the generic suction pad I use has a diameter of a coffee mug.
The only surfaces suitable on my Hobie Outback was the sides as the flat surfaces on deck all have pimples so mount won't work on them.
This one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Car-Window-C ... 43a622fc1b
hope that helps.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome!. Thanks for the info bilad, it's much appreciated. For $7 I might give that same one a try as its not great loss. I didnt really want to spend $40 on the go pro one only for it not to suit my needs.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

geebz said:


> Awesome!. Thanks for the info bilad, it's much appreciated. For $7 I might give that same one a try as its not great loss. I didnt really want to spend $40 on the go pro one only for it not to suit my needs.


You might have a problem there as far as I know GoPro has there own mounting system, this generic one has a 1/4 inch standard tripod screw.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Elastic-Ches ... 53fc8b495f


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

bildad said:


> You might have a problem there as far as I know GoPro has there own mounting system, this generic one has a 1/4 inch standard tripod screw.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Elastic-Ches ... 53fc8b495f


Yeah, I already have a tripod mount for the go pro. Used it to make a home job hat mount .


----------

